# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] Cheat Engine alternative

## smmalis

Does anyone know of a program to replace cheat engine?  I don't need all of its features, just search memory and change value.

----------


## tjwoosta

i dont know of any complete alternatives to cheat engine but there is an add-on for firefox called Tamper Data that allows you to cheat on high scores for some flash games

heres a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-hat_ceTsw

----------


## Nick`linux

CheatEngine runs under Wine.




> sudo apt-get install wine


Install Cheatengine. Run it.

Note, you can only change the value of Wine programms.
Sorry for bad english. :/

----------


## HungryMan

cheat engine is OSS... it's source code is in the downloads page
the SVN repo is also there...

anyway, about your question, I just saw something about scanmem a while ago, hope it helps.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...t=cheat+engine

----------


## Sepero

apt-get install scanmem

----------


## argos3016

And scanmem has a GUI? I'm not a lammer!!

----------


## saze

> CheatEngine runs under Wine.
> 
> 
> 
> Install Cheatengine. Run it.
> 
> Note, you can only change the value of Wine programms.
> Sorry for bad english. :/


The ChatEngine dosent run on wine, because the program take note of Windows application process it follows that doesnt run in Unix system.

----------


## kuin

> i dont know of any complete alternatives to cheat engine but there is an add-on for firefox called Tamper Data that allows you to cheat on high scores for some flash games
> 
> heres a video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-hat_ceTsw


how to use scanmem?

----------


## Sepero

> how to use scanmem?


http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/...scanmem.1.html

----------

